# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A duhet ta pyesë gruaja - burrin?

## engjulli_peje^

Disa nga ju jane te martuar,   A duhet që gruaja  juaj tju pyes, Ku po shkon ose me ke je . dhe cfare po bene, ... apo nje gje te tille nuk do te ishte e thene?
E per ju që jeni ende beqar, a do të dëshironit që gruaja e ardhme apo e dashura që keni tani, t'ju pyes per gjithçka?

----------


## *suada*

> Disa nga ju jane te martuar,   A duhet që gruaja  juaj tju pyes, Ku po shkon ose me ke je . dhe cfare po bene, ... apo nje gje te tille nuk do te ishte e thene?
> E per ju që jeni ende beqar, a do të dëshironit që gruaja e ardhme apo e dashura që keni tani, t'ju pyes per gjithçka?


Bravo Miri! Teme interesante. 
Por nuk mund te te pergjigjem se skam akoma grua hhahahahhahahahhaha

----------


## Erlebnisse

Qe burri apo gruaja te interesohet per bashkeshortin nuk eshte gje e keqe por si i thone llafes: "gjella me kripe e kripa me karar", se ndryshe behen te merzitshme e te demshme per jetesen bashkeshortore besoj.
Sidoqofte nuk mendoj se nqs burri te pyet ku po iken te jete ndonje gje e keqe sepse mund te konsiderohet edhe si pyetje spontane e pa te keq!
Une te pakten nuk do e merrja per te keq...

----------


## ida1

> Bravo Miri! Teme interesante. 
> Por nuk mund te te pergjigjem se skam akoma grua hhahahahhahahahhaha


hahahahhahahahaha plac , Ke noj menje?  :perqeshje:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Si jo ta pyesi dhe kur ta pyesi mundesisht ti puthi kembet*

----------


## *suada*

> hahahahhahahahaha plac , Ke noj menje?


Hahahahahah, jo jo! Mos u tremb  :perqeshje: 

Ps: na falni qe beme pak chat.

----------


## drity

S'ka kuptim ta pysi burrin per kto gjona. Ajo duhet ti marri kto informata nga shoqet e veta.

----------


## ^AngeL^

ahahahahaha drity na bone me qesh tani.


kjo teme pak a shume qenka vec per cuna lol

psh une mendoj se kur te martohem,nese ik ne ndoj vend,i'll let my sweet heart know se ku do te jem,mbase ne disa raste ose vende ku i dihet mund ta pyes nese eshte ok qe une te vete, por zakonisht do ti them,ika zemra,jo a do te iki zemra,sepse mar frymen ne vete,skam nevoj per ndihmen e askujt. nuk do me vinte keq nese me pyet se ku do te shkoj,por dihet qe kur martohet robi ka standarde tjera,ka responsibilities,me ju kushtu familjes,me ec sipas rregullores e kshu gjonash.

po nje koke trrash qe tme thoj,do besh cfare te them une,no freaking way.

----------


## Michaela

Po si dhe llogari burrit kujt duhet ti japesh.eshte gje normale qe duhet ta pyesi gruaja burrin edhe  burri gruan

----------


## *suada*

Miri, me fal por bera shaka  me siper.

Atehere,midis 2 personave duhet te kete mirekuptim. Cdo gje me karar. Kur eksiston dialogu mes 2 bashkeshorteve, gruaja ma merr mendja qe nuk behet e merzitshe duke kerkuar llogari. Por edhe grate nuk jane njelloj. Njoh cifte qe jane ndare nga ''xhelozia'' e kerkuara llogari shume e tepruar. Por ma merr mendja se vec dialogu eshte ilaci me i mire si per burrin edhe per gruan.

----------


## mia@

Mendoj se kur jeni te martuar ti nuk duhet te presesh qe burri/gruaja te pyesi se ku po shkon,me ke etj.Duhet t'ja thuash vet i pari/e para. Kaq sqarime ja detyrojme njeri-tjetrit.Nuk ka kuptim ti them burrit ,"Po dal une" .Normal qe ai  ka te drejte te di se ku po shkoj dhe me ke.

----------


## gjilan55

ban me vet seshte keq

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Miri, me fal por bera shaka  me siper.
> 
> Atehere,midis 2 personave duhet te kete mirekuptim. Cdo gje me karar. Kur eksiston dialogu mes 2 bashkeshorteve, gruaja ma merr mendja qe nuk behet e merzitshe duke kerkuar llogari. Por edhe grate nuk jane njelloj. Njoh cifte qe jane ndare nga ''xhelozia'' e kerkuara llogari shume e tepruar. Por ma merr mendja se vec dialogu eshte ilaci me i mire si per burrin edhe per gruan.


E Njejta gje me ka ndodhe kur isha ne fier . 
Nje X Person kishte 1 muaj qe ishte fjeuar . 
Dhe e fejuara ishte shume Xheloze nje me dy e merte ne tel e pyste ku je me ke je ca po ben,
gje qe ai e kishte Shume bezdi.
Nuk shkoj gjat mbas 1 Jave u nda nga Ajo.

----------


## Fittox

*Te me pyes per çdo gje eshte pak e tepert
por per nje lidhje te shendosh duhet qe 
partneret ti besojne njeri tjetrit dhe ta pyesin 
njeri tjetrin por per gjera te caktuara jo per çdo gje.*



_____

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Do e pyesja vetem kur te ishte ndonje gje e dyshimt , ne pergjithsi do i jepja liri veprimi , ama shperdorimi i ksaj gjeje ka pasoja te keqija ..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Do e pyesja vetem kur te ishte ndonje gje e dyshimt , ne pergjithsi do i jepja liri veprimi , ama shperdorimi i ksaj gjeje ka pasoja te keqija ..


kjo ta bo borxh per zotin  :shkelje syri: 

leqe ku ka burr qe i rri larg ksaj, 

P.s Yllo trego ku ja ke fut cipin e kontrollit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> kjo ta bo borxh per zotin 
> 
> leqe ku ka burr qe i rri larg ksaj, 
> 
> P.s Yllo trego ku ja ke fut cipin e kontrollit



Un borxh ?? aspak thjesht tregoj si jam , masnej jo te gjith vin jo ,lol .

Un kontrollusa nuk fus ama mora vesh gje , mallko veten qe ke lind ...

Ps. Nje lidhje se ma fryka , kontrolli , por dashuria hahahhaha

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

boj shaka mi yll, 

qashtu si thu ti o,

po filloi krymi, aha futi i m...pastaj lidhjes me litar.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> boj shaka mi yll, 
> 
> qashtu si thu ti o,
> 
> po filloi krymi, aha futi i m...pastaj lidhjes me litar.



Po ene un shaka po beja ,

Po spati toleranc mir e ke ti ...

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Un borxh ?? aspak thjesht tregoj si jam , masnej jo te gjith vin jo ,lol .
> 
> Un kontrollusa nuk fus ama mora vesh gje , mallko veten qe ke lind ...
> 
> Ps. Nje lidhje se ma fryka , kontrolli , por dashuria hahahhaha


ca do beje psh.

----------

